# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  How to repeat two report tables in body of an SSRS report

## kirru.vrr

Hi
In my report i created two tables with same dataset.
second table contains multiple rows.so am showing the second table data based on number of records per page(For this i created a group, and the expression is int((RowNumber(Nothing)-1)/1) and checked the 'page break at end').I achieved this.

But the first table is appearing in the first page only.But i want to repeat the first table data should repeat in every page.

Is there any solution??
Thanks in advance

----------

